# OBD scanner failled to read



## jds3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
My car Nissan Altima 2000 got check engine light on.
I was went to car shop to read the error code and it was reading fine.
Then I bought one from ebay TP-180CAN, when I try myself to read the code I got message saying "failed to read .. check connection.. make sure turn on the ingition key on.."
I am pretty sure I got the ignition key on, I have radio woeking and cigratte lighter working.
But I still can't read out the code.
What else could went wrong.. I just don't want to believe the scanner having issue as it is bought as new.

Please advice . Thx


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try this and if it doesn't work you probably have a defective scanner:

Make sure everything if off - car and scanner
Hook up scanner to OBDII port - make sure the connector is good and tight
Turn Ignition Key to the "ON" position - do not start car
Turn Scanner on and see if it reads!!!!


----------



## jds3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Faja,
I did turn off the scanner and car key was in the position 1 ( off position for altima), but when I plug in, the scanner turned on itself and display the message as scanner’s instruction. every thing looks correct but just doesn't read. I am going to try on my friends car to test it.
I was wondering could the car shop did something to make me can not read so that I have to go back to them?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jds3 said:


> I was wondering could the car shop did something to make me can not read so that I have to go back to them?


I don't think so unless the OBDII port itself is bad (wires loose or something). Testing the scanner with another car is a good idea. If it works with your friend's car let us know and then we can revisit your problem.


----------



## jds3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just tested on my friend's car and scanner is working fine. it is Honda Civic though.
I also checked the cable it has 9 connected pins: (sorry no image attached)
it has the following connections:
A2-B17, A4-B7, A5-B6,A6-B8,A7-B15,A10-B19,A14-B15,A15-B13,A16-B24
Cable plug A -- connect to the car
9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 
Cable plug B -- connect to scnaner
14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13

Does this looks right?

Is there any fuse control for this?

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try the scanner on your car with different key positions - even start the car as a last option. If it still doesn't work, look at the back side of the OBDII connector and make sure that all the wires are still connected properly, test PIN16 for power with a multimeter. Check your fuses and see if any are blown.


----------



## jds3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Faja said:


> test PIN16 for power with a multimeter. Check your fuses and see if any are blown.


Thanks Faja.
I am new to this, Can you tell me how to test pin 16 power?
For the fuse Do I have to test each of them or it should have a dedicated one for OBD connector?
BTW, I've tried all position include take the Key out, start the engine, Still no luck


----------

